# wireless genie



## gmac (Nov 15, 2007)

I understand most or all video streaming uses 5GHz..
So is this true for dtv.
What does the Genie capable of receiving, 2GHz or 5GHz or both?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Check out the First Look here ..... http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/C41W-100R.pdf


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gmac said:


> I understand most or all video streaming uses 5GHz..


Are you talking for media devices/phones/tablets or DIRECTV receivers/clients?

What you use for media devices streaming from a nomad/GenieGo is up to what works for you. What you choose must be based mostly on what your neighbors AREN'T using and where the traffic is lightest on your own LAN.

WiFi is not recommended for use with receivers or clients.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Jul 25, 2013)

gmac said:


> I understand most or all video streaming uses 5GHz..
> So is this true for dtv.
> What does the Genie capable of receiving, 2GHz or 5GHz or both?


The simple answer is it can receive either. Despite all the negativity surrounding a wireless hookup to a Genie, I find it works just fine as a wireless bridge to the system. I have a dual band wireless router so I chose to use a 5GHz connection to theoretically avoid competition with the 2.4GHz devices. Don't know if it really matters, but it sounded good when I read it fast.


----------



## gmac (Nov 15, 2007)

Gordon Shumway; How do you choose for the genie to receive 5GHz?


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Jul 25, 2013)

gmac said:


> Gordon Shumway; How do you choose for the genie to receive 5GHz?


I have a Netgear dual band wireless router. When the Genie searches for networks it shows the two bands as distinct networks, and you just choose the one you want. I use the 5GHz band for the Genie and a PS3 used for movie streaming. I let phones, laptops, tablets, etc. use the 2.4Ghz band. I use the 5GHz for the heavy lifting of streaming movies, because the Genie & PS3 are the closest to the router (5GHz has a shorter range), and there should be less potential interference on that band.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Gordon Shumway said:


> I have a Netgear dual band wireless router. When the Genie searches for networks it shows the two bands as distinct networks, and you just choose the one you want. I use the 5GHz band for the Genie and a PS3 used for movie streaming. I let phones, laptops, tablets, etc. use the 2.4Ghz band. I use the 5GHz for the heavy lifting of streaming movies, because the Genie & PS3 are the closest to the router (5GHz has a shorter range), and there should be less potential interference on that band.


you are referring to connecting the Genie itself to your network which is different when referring to the Wireless Video Bridge and the Genie mini wireless.

you would need to set the WVB to the 5GHz network and NOT the Genie itself


----------



## gmac (Nov 15, 2007)

Interesting Gordon, I to have dual band router running, when I have some time I will look into how to make the distinction of networks.

Peds48 i have the genie set up wireless, looking into making it wired. I have Picostation and using it as an AP works great, but only has one band 2.4GHz


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Jul 25, 2013)

gmac said:


> Interesting Gordon, I to have dual band router running, *when I have some time I will look into how to make the distinction of networks*.
> 
> Peds48 i have the genie set up wireless, looking into making it wired. I have Picostation and using it as an AP works great, but only has one band 2.4GHz


Just look on your phone, and you will see both networks. Take you about 10 seconds to check.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

or you can just name the network as such. example "gmac 2GHz" and "gmac 5GHz"


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Jul 25, 2013)

peds48 said:


> or you can just name the network as such. example "gmac 2GHz" and "gmac 5GHz"


They actually come with identifiable names. You can obviously rename them, but mine came out of the box as NETGEAR45 & NETGEAR45-5G.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Gordon Shumway said:


> They actually come with identifiable names. You can obviously rename them, but mine came out of the box as NETGEAR45 & NETGEAR45-5G.


Not all routers are the same, with Apple routers, you have to name them when you set them up for the first time


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

I have a nighthawk router yet HR44 wont show 5GHz band. Both SSID's different names also.


----------

